# no need to tip. ever. Screw You!



## georgiahomeboy (Dec 24, 2016)

tipping now huh? after U(ber) create the most unappreciative society of people ever you ask them now to tip. Screw you!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

georgiahomeboy said:


> tipping now huh? after U(ber) create the most unappreciative society of people ever you ask them now to tip. Screw you!


It is what it is.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

georgiahomeboy said:


> tipping now huh? after U(ber) create the most unappreciative society of people ever you ask them now to tip. Screw you!


A fellow Uber driver had that same conversation with me whom i gave a ride to this week. She was still hopeful though about the upcoming tip option. Thanked me after the ride and left no tip. Typical . No surprise really after driving enough other Uber drivers over time.


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> A fellow Uber driver had that same conversation with me whom i gave a ride to this week. She was still hopeful though about the upcoming tip option. Thanked me after the ride and left no tip. Typical . No surprise really after driving enough other Uber drivers over time.


 Worst is getting drivers taking pool/line, automatic 3 star.


----------

